# Another Primato



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

There seems of late to be a flood of folks showing off there Primatos, whether they be newly acquired or not. I'll join in! I think I've posted before on the Retro forum, but never here.

So here's some pics of my pride and joy...acquired from ebay here in Australia in May 2008. First owner bought the frame NOS around '98, built it up at no expense, and cared for it very, very tenderly. Original owner reckoned he'd done about 5500 km and going by the immaculate condition I don't doubt it. I was delighted to take it over and have made very few changes.

A few details..Campagnolo throughout - Record 9 speed titanium drive train, Record 10 speed hubs and brakes, Record titanium seat post, Chorus Pro fit pedals and Chorus casette, Mavic open pro rims, DT Swiss Revolution spokes, Selle Italia Turbomatic saddle.

The first photos are straight off the original ebay listing while the later ones are from a couple of weeks ago.

I've enjoyed pawing over all the Primatos posted lately, hope you like mine...


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice indeed!

I see you have one of the later forks. Do you have any frame of reference as to how it rides compared to the traditional flat crowned forks?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

it in great condition and the stem makes it a perfect build. Another classic, 

b21


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Very pretty.

I remember seeing that when you posted it in the C&R forum.

Looks familiar somehow ........


----------



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

Unfortunately I cannot compare as have never experienced a flat crown fork. I can say that the bike is quite sensitive, to the point that I never take my hands off the bars. Not sure whether it's due to the fork having less rake than I am used to or that I'm just getting old!


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

What size is it? Is it stiff enough or does it flex?
I'm asking this because I'm tempted to get an Neo Primato (late model) with Genius Nivacrom tubes in size 60. I already have an flexy De Rosa at home and I don't want another :mad2: 
BTW What do you guys think is €500 too much for slightly used frame with a matching steel fork (not flat).
This is the frame:


----------



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mine is a 58 cm seat tube and 57.5 cm top tube (both c-c). I don't notice any noticable flex, but I am a skinny lightweight (75 kg most of the time, 72 kg race weight) and pretty gentle on my equipment. I find this bike most impressive on climbs where it feels very, stiff and responsive while still being very smooth. The webbed bottom bracket on these older Primatos might make that area a bit smoother, or maybe it just looks nice. I am not sure I'd pay 500 Euros for the frame pictured unless the condition was immaculate and I loved the colour. Good luck.


----------



## rick j. (May 29, 2006)

Hi Greg,

I'm a little late to this thread, but congrats on an absolutely striking bike! I think red is an absolutely awesome color on the Primato.

A few years ago, I vividly remember admiring a gorgeous red Primato in a local shop. I just couldn't stop looking at that beautiful red Italian bike!

I own a DeRosa Nuovo Classico made from Columbus Neuron. I love the bike. It is now approx 10 years old, and the ride is better than ever.

However, I always fondly remember gazing at that stunning red Primato, and wondering sometimes who the lucky owner is. 

I have most recently been looking at a current generation Neo Primato in the KAS grey color. I hope to get one next year. Of course, if a pre-owned red one came along, my plans could change, lol.

Kind regards,

-rick j.


----------



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Rick, 

Thanks for the kind words. I am a big fan of the KAS colour scheme and reckon it's the pick of the current colours. Can't see you regretting such a purchase.

I was very lucky to find mine here in Australia, two hours drive from home, as they are very rare here. 

I just this week bought a secondhand Cannondale (posted pictures in that forum today) to (hopefully) race on, but the De Rosa will always be my favourite. The ride really is sublime and I cannot imagine any bike giving me the same pleasure on a fine Sunday morning.

Cheers,
Greg


----------

